# Electrical question



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*WHEN BUILDING A CIRCUIT AND THE POWER SOURCE 12 VOLTS,FOR EXAMPLE .I WANT TO INSTALL A LIGHT,FAN WHATEVER.HOW DO I DETERMINE THE PROPER AMP FUSE I SHOULD USE.WHAT IS THE PROPER FORMULA TO FIGURE THIS OUT.SEEMS LIKE TO MANY TECHS SAY "OH I WOULD JUST THROW A 20 AMP IN THERE".PLEASE EXPLAIN IN SIMPLE TERMS IF POSSIBLE.:wave:*


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You'd have to know the amperage/wattage draw of each device, and/or the resistance, and how you're wiring them also matters with regard to series/parallel including the gauge of the wire. From there, search electronics forums such as car audio to find the equations/formulas or electrical sites, or pehaps someone here can provide that info.


----------



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

G.MAN said:


> *WHEN BUILDING A CIRCUIT AND THE POWER SOURCE 12 VOLTS,FOR EXAMPLE .I WANT TO INSTALL A LIGHT,FAN WHATEVER.HOW DO I DETERMINE THE PROPER AMP FUSE I SHOULD USE.WHAT IS THE PROPER FORMULA TO FIGURE THIS OUT.SEEMS LIKE TO MANY TECHS SAY "OH I WOULD JUST THROW A 20 AMP IN THERE".PLEASE EXPLAIN IN SIMPLE TERMS IF POSSIBLE.:wave:*


*

THANKS PAUL FOR CLEARING THIS UP:wave:*


----------

